# Big Monday: #1 Connecticut (24-1) vs. #4 Pittsburgh (23-2)



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Biggest conference matchup of the year. Winner takes sole possession of first place in the Big East.

Can anyone on Pitt take it to Thabeet?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Going to be a great game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blair could really boost his draft stock with a strong showing against Thabeet, but that goes for the latter too. Should be the most hyped regular season game this year, last year was probably Memphis vs. Tennessee.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think if Lavance Fields can have a good game Pitt will win. With the injury in UCONN's backcourt he definitely has a favorable chance to play wellm tomorrow. I can't pick a winner because these are two great teams and two national championship contenders.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a PITT fan so I'm goin w my boys. I think Dejuan Blair CAN take it to Thabeet, it's just whether or not he can stay out of foul trouble.

I think the game will all come down to that for Pitt, if Blair goes out with 2 quick ones, and is in foul trouble the whole game, i think UCONN will take it. 

Here's to hoping UCONN forgets to go inside, and plays that heavy perimeter game, cause when they do that, they lose. Should be a GREAT game to watch..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

3-2 Pitt early


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This should be a great game. I got Uconn, but who knows Pitt are legit as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair just destroyed Thabeet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabeet is hurt early. Hopefully its a minor injury. Pitt leads 8-3.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Blair just destroyed Thabeet.


Blair has 4 rebounds in the first couple minutes of the game. He is off to a great start. UCONN is settling for jumpshots early.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Blair has 4 rebounds in the first couple minutes of the game. He is off to a great start. UCONN is settling for jumpshots early.


Because Pitt is playing solid defense early.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thabeet is back!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pitt hot early at the 3 ball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabeet with the throwdown.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thabeet reminds me a bit of Chris Bosh.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Because Pitt is playing solid defense early.


No disagreements from my end with that statement. Pitt is usually a very good defensive team. Where's coolpohle at? I thought Pitt wasn't known for being a tough minded defensive squad.


Good intensity so far though. Big East basketball >>>>


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCONN is getting some good looks off this pick and roll early on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> No disagreements from my end with that statement. Pitt is usually a very good defensive team. Where's coolpohle at? I thought Pitt wasn't known for being a tough minded defensive squad.
> 
> 
> Good intensity so far though. Big East basketball >>>>


I love all college basketball conferences. But I'm an old college basketball junkie. The old late 80s ESPN college basketball nights with Sherman Douglas Orangemen teams in the Big East with Dickie V are some of my favorite memories as a kid watching college basketball. Great stuff.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

UCONN making a run.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kemba Walker is going to be a good one. Really quick, good handle, and can run a team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

As soon as I say that Pitt Drops two buckets in the paint on UCONN. Good old murphy's law.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What was that...LOL


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Price heating up with the last 7 points for UCONN.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good put back off price's miss.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

Blair might be the strongest college basketball player i have ever seen


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

25-24 Pitt at the under 6 timeout.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cwbaseball43 said:


> Blair might be the strongest college basketball player i have ever seen


Right on cue. Blair scores in the paint.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

cwbaseball43 said:


> Blair might be the strongest college basketball player i have ever seen


Blair is an ox. Best rebounder in college basketball by a large margin.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tough jumper by Price.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair punishing Thabeet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Right on cue. Blair scores in the paint.


That was a nice jumphook. Thabeet needs to get srtonger with the ball, he has lost several rebounds due to guys slapping it out of his hands. 


AJ Price is possessed right now. Scoring the ball very well so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> That was a nice jumphook. Thabeet needs to get srtonger with the ball, he has lost several rebounds due to guys slapping it out of his hands.
> 
> 
> AJ Price is possessed right now. Scoring the ball very well so far.


Thabeet also needs a few more post movies. So he can take advantage of his height and not rely on only power. As his power isn't going to over match a guy like Blair.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair just punishing Thabeet, Blair has a good handle to drive and score.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sam Young will be the guy that is the difference maker tonight for Pitt and Price will be the guy for Connecticut. Which ever plays better his team will win.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blair is just a beast. Ridiculously strong!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

13 points and 12 rebounds in the first half for Blair? I would take him over any other big man not named Griffin and I think you could make a case with the talent he is putting his numbers up against to take him over BG.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair scores again with ease.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Price with a step back 3..WOW!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Price playing very well. Great first half, let's hope the rest of the game continues near this pace.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

Big three by Price before the half...huge momentum for UCONN


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

15 points and 13 rebounds for Blair at the half :jawdrop:


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Pitt up 3 at the half. Another classic Big East dogfight. 

Blair's being physical, making it look easy against Thabeet. He's reminding me of how Greg Monroe played Thabeet in UConn's sole loss this season, to G'Town.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

2nd half just started


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How come I just can't buy UCONN as the #1 team in the nation?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big East refs suck. Let them play.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pitt is going to need its bench to come through with all this foul trouble to young if this keeps up


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> How come I just can't buy UCONN as the #1 team in the nation?


Not good enough offensively? Thats why i'm not as high on them as I once was. Pitt is impressive right now though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

These officials suck, game is becoming hard to watch with all these whistles.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a game what a game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Price is right.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is 5 fouling out in college ball?


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

four on thabeet tough call


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thabeet getting the short end of the stick in this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Is 5 fouling out in college ball?


Yes


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabeet with 4. This officiating crew is an absolute joke.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That was one of the worst calls of all time. Disgusting.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why do people think Thabeet is awesome if he has an amazing 4 point 3 rebound 1 block statline.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

UCONN with the lead.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blair is hurt, hopefully its minor.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a good old fashion knock down drag out game right now UCONN is taking it right to PITT


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bla bla bla


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a scrum for the ball. Good stuff.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The crowd is too loud.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Robinson hitting bank shots...lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Why do people think Thabeet is awesome if he has an amazing 4 point 3 rebound 1 block statline.


He has spent a lot of time on the bench due to a minor nick on his arm earlier and this awful officiating. He hasn't played well though I agree.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You got to love Blairs fire.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blair ****s on Thabeet... 20-20!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big big shots by Pitt.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

huge shot nice passing


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kemba Walker is damn good


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Neither team can defend an inbounds play under the bucket.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy shiat who is that


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fields finally scores. Outside of scoring he has played a very good floor game in terms of running the offense and creating scoring opportunities for his teammates.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

huge shot by fields


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Did that guy just hit back to back 3s.


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

gi0rdun said:


> Did that guy just hit back to back 3s.


yes


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kemba Walker with the rip and the score. Pitt by 4.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

wow very poor FT shooting by UConn.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like PItt is going to get the big win on UCONN home court.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Uconn is just falling apart at the end of the game.

Blair player of the game no doubt.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great block. Couldn't agree more about Blair being player of the game AJ, dude was a monster out there.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Great block. Couldn't agree more about Blair being player of the game AJ, dude was a monster out there.


Yep he was incredible. Pitt goes as far as Blair as can take them.

Where does Pitt go now ? Number 2 Number 3 ? Number 1 ??


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Number 1 IMO, although if UNC is #1 I don't think many will complain. Oklahoma is a product of a down Big 12. Good-Great team but not the best team in college basketball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1.UNC. 2.OU. 3.Pitt

I'd put Pitt over OU though


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some poor officiating in this game, especially in the second half. Pitt's entire strategy was to get Thabeet into foul trouble which should not be an effectiv way to win basketball games, however often times it is. 

At the same time though, Pitt outplayed UConn for most of the game. Sam Young was terrific, Blair was beasting again (what a shoulder throw) and Fields hit those two huge threes at the end. Also looks like the Huskies will miss Jerome Dyson tremendously, their offense was stagnant throughout the evening.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

croco said:


> Some poor officiating in this game, especially in the second half. Pitt's entire strategy was to get Thabeet into foul trouble which should not be an effectiv way to win basketball games, however often times it is.
> 
> At the same time though, Pitt outplayed UConn for most of the game. Sam Young was terrific, Blair was beasting again (what a shoulder throw) and Fields hit those two huge threes at the end. *Also looks like the Huskies will miss Jerome Dyson tremendously, their offense was stagnant throughout the evening.*


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Great game. I watched the first half and then the last 4 minutes at work. DeJuan Blair has always been a damn good player, but tonight he made his case for Big East POY. He absolutely dominated that game. 

And if I'm a NBA team picking in the late 20s, early 30s, I take Sam Young in a nanosecond. He can flat out score.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Young's so enigmatic though. He has the physical tools but he is so content blending in with the team. Fields and Blair rise up to the occasion so often, Young doesn't. For a senior thats weird.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huh? He may not be the most clutch player on that team but outside of Blair he is the best. Fields hit a couple of big shots but also had a couple of turnovers that could have killed them if UConn converted. Plus if you have someone like Blair inside and you need a bucket wouldn't you try to get him the ball? 


Young blends in with the team because he is a team player. He could probably go out and score more and force the action but that would harm the team. He is playing on the best team in college basketball right now, so I fail to see how him blending in is a terrible thing.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This game proved that Thabeet needs to work on his a game bit. This is not the first time this has happened this season either. When they played Georgetown he had a off game matching up with Monroe, and only managed four points. Coincidentally they lost that game as well.

Blair was a beast last night, but with how he threw Thabeet to the the ground, I am wondering why he is not in UFC. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Huh? He may not be the most clutch player on that team but outside of Blair he is the best. Fields hit a couple of big shots but also had a couple of turnovers that could have killed them if UConn converted. Plus if you have someone like Blair inside and you need a bucket wouldn't you try to get him the ball?
> 
> 
> Young blends in with the team because he is a team player. *He could probably go out and score more and force the action but that would harm the team.* He is playing on the best team in college basketball right now, so I fail to see how him blending in is a terrible thing.


He didnt get that memo against Louisville

P.S. UNC is the best team in college ball. ACC > Big East


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> ACC > Big East


Finally something where I agree with you.

UNC may be the best team right now, but it's still middle of February. Pitt, Oklahoma, and even UConn aren't that much worse than them right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big East > ACC

:yes:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> Finally something where I agree with you.
> 
> UNC may be the best team right now, but it's still middle of February. Pitt, Oklahoma, and even UConn aren't that much worse than them right now.


I think Okhlahoma is considerably worse than all of those teams. They were underrated at the beginning of the season, now they are overrated because the Big 12 has been relatively weak this year and they have been able to capitalize. 

Eventually Blake Griffin is going to be in foul trouble during the NCAA tourney and they will struggle with him on the bench. I'm not saying they aren't very good, but I wouldn't rank them in the Top 5.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Thabeet reminds me a bit of Chris Bosh.


 Chris Bosh is nearly the polar opposite of Thabeet.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Big East = ACC
Big Ten steps in at 3.... they have alot less duds then normal.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Big East = ACC
> Big Ten steps in at 3.... they have alot less duds then normal.


True fact on the Big 10.

As for Big East = ACC, I'm starting to think that's the best way to describe it. While I have been backing the ACC, in head to head competition this year the ACC holds an 8-6 lead on the Big East. However, a lot of these games are unbalanced. 

St. John's lost 3 times to the ACC, the Red Storm are 3rd worst in the Big East. UNC played Rutgers on its home court and won handiliy...another one you can throw out. Duke played G'town on its home court, a game that Duke was expected to win and did. 

However, teams like UConn, Syracuse and Marquette (top tier teams in the BE) beat teams like Miami, Virginia and NC State (lower tier teams in the ACC) respectively.

What does this mean?

Florida State won at home against a team that it was better than (Cincinnati) but lost at home to a team that it was worse than (Pittsburgh).

BC beat Providence at home...
Seton Hall and G'town beat Va Tech and Maryland on neutral courts...

Lastly:

Virginia beat South Florida, what does this all mean? That the strength at the bottom of the ACC is slightly stronger than the bottom of the Big East. 

It's dead even...


----------

